# 21555 vs 11402 with 12031



## codedog (Aug 16, 2011)

doc office wantsto bill 21555  ,i say its 11402 ,with a closure ofv 12051- they insist its 21555, because of the dermabond, but i dont think that is right-any intakes ?


POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Epidermal cyst, left side of the neck.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:	Excision of epidermal cyst under local anesthesia.

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL:  The patient was taken to the operating room after obtaining informed consent and placed on the operating table in a supine position.  Following the administration of oxygen supplementation transnasally, the patient’s head was turned to the right and the left side of the neck was prepped with Betadine gel and sterilely draped.

The area around the 1-cm epidermal cyst was injected with 0.5% Marcaine with epinephrine.  An elliptical incision was used to excise the cyst.  Hemostasis was obtained with the electrocautery and the wound was closed in layers with interrupted 3-0 Vicryl suture for the deep dermal layer and a continuous 4-0 subcuticular Vicryl suture and Dermabond for skin closure.

The patient tolerated the procedure well and was transferred to the holding area for further observation, pending discharge.


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 16, 2011)

Your right I would go with 11402 and 12031....


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 16, 2011)

yes, come across this also....would bill 11420 
Intermediate repair
"require layered closure of one or more of the deeper layers of subq tissue and fascia, in addition to the skin (epidermal and dermal closure)"


----------



## codedog (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks,  I am the only coder where I work at  and when I have a different code from doc office I  tend to secound guess myself , hate when I  do that -thanks


----------

